# Begehbaren Humidor steuern



## qik (22 Januar 2020)

Wie der Titel schon sagt versuche ich eine möglichst günstige Lösung zu finden einen Zigarrenraum zu klimatisieren.

Ich hab vor 20 Jahren eine Lehre als Elektroniker gemacht und dabei u.a. auch Simatic programmieren gelernt, seitdem aber nicht mehr damit gearbeitet.
Bin mir aber sicher dass ich mit der Programmierung binnen einiger Tage zurechtkomme, darum solls hier gar nicht gehen.

Ich hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Geräten die derzeit am Markt sind und was die alles enthalten, deshalb bitte ich hier um Hilfe in Form einer Kaufempfehlung
für ein Set das folgendes können muss:

2 Beleuchtungsschaltkreise unabhängig voneinander nach einem Zeitplan ein und ausschalten.
2 Rohrlüfter verschiedener Stärke/Größe abhängig von der Temperatur die Drehzahl zu regeln (2 separate Fühler).
1 Heizgerät mit maximal 2kW, ebenfalls abhängig von der Temperatur zu schalten.
Eingänge für 2 Luftfeuchtigkeitssensoren wären auch noch nett. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, da gibt es bereits eine separate Lösung bei der ich aber noch nicht 
sicher bin ob die evtl. gegen die Klimaregelung arbeiten könnte. Wäre also gut auch das über sie SPS und die Lüfter zu regeln.
2 Ausgänge um gegebenenfalls Luftbefeuchter zu schalten.

Das ganze sollte möglichst kompakt sein, mit 230v betrieben werden und am liebsten wär mir wenn ich nur die Fühler und Geräte anschließen müsste und zu programmieren beginnen könnte.

Wenn hier wer so lieb sein könnte und mir helfen würde was zusammenzustellen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Schöne Grüße

Florian


----------



## escride1 (25 Januar 2020)

Nun, es fehlen noch Informationen, und nur um ein paar zu nennen:

- Müssen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden (Privat vs. Gewerbe)?
- Raumvolumen?
- Rohrlüfter unbedingt?
- Geräuschkulisse?
- Beleuchtung Anzahl Watt je Kreis?
- Heizgerät wurde berechnet mit 2kW oder ist das eine Glückszahl?
- Sensoren, wenn vorhanden mit Spannung/Strom oder per Kontakt?

Kompakt ist keine leichte Aussage. Ich kenne Lüftungssteuerungen mit 160x100x40 die als kompakt bezeichnet werden.
Günstig ist immer eine schwere Aussage. Wohin soll also die Reise gehen? Mach ich bestimmten Kunden ein Angebot über 1000 Euro sind sie schockiert, andere empfinden das als äußerst günstig.

Du schreibst "Set" - Willst Du nun etwas eigenes bauen mit einer Steuerung oder aber ein "Set"?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2020)

Nur weil du vor 20 Jahren mal in der Ausbildung eine SPS programmiert hast, meinst du die Regelung jetzt programmieren zu können.
Jetzt scheiterst du schon an der Geräteauswahl.
Ich würde sagen, dass du dich übernimmst


----------



## dingo (25 Januar 2020)

Dieses könnte man z.B. mit
Eaton easy E4
Siemens Logo
Mitsubishi Alpha 
und erforderlichen Erweiterungsmodulen lösen.


Es sind ja nur eine überschaubare Anzahl an RO, AI, DI usw.

Persönlich würde ich dieses mit Wago I/0
oder alternativ mit Eaton easy für Kunden realisieren.

Die Logikmodule Eaton easy oder Siemens Logo haben eine Programmiersoftware für einfache Regelungen mit Logikverküpfungen, denke hierfür ideal.

Am besten so oder so bei jedem Hersteller ein Starter Set nehmen.


----------

